# Kaufberatung Zocker TV 32 Zoll



## hambam (19. September 2013)

So Freunde ich steig dann mal, gefühlt wie fast jeder hier im Forum, auf den GTA5 Hype auf! Dafür gönn ich mir mal ne PS3 und eine vernünftige Glotze zum Zocken! Hab nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche außer, dass der Input Lag ziemlich niedrig sein muss. Am besten sollte der TV auch noch FullHD sowie einen Triple Tuner an Bord haben 
Die beiden Modelle hier sind bis jetzt meine Favoriten und scheinen auch einen ziemlich geringen Input Lag zu haben(was man so von Reviews und Rezensionen ließt)!? 
Samsung UE32F5000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 32LA6136 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen oder etwas zu den Geräte sagen ? Wäre sehr dankbar!
LG

Achja, und das Budget sollte nicht unbedingt 400€ überschreiten falls ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge habt


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2013)

Ist das nicht etwas klein? Wie weit willst du denn davon entfernt sitzen?

Ich würde die Konsole wegrationieren, das gesparte Geld in mehr Bildfläche investieren und auf die PC Version warten.


----------



## hambam (19. September 2013)

Ne! Will mir jetzt ne Konsole holen  da hilft kein übberreden mehr... Ich würd sagen ich sitze 2-2,5 Meter davon weg, reichen da 32 Zoll nicht mehr?


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2013)

Ähm... nein.

Bei einer Sitzentfernung von 2-2,5m sollten es idealerweise mindestens etwa 150cm also 60" (!!) Diagonale sein (davon ausgehend das hauptsächlich Full-HD Inhalte betrachtet werden). Unterhalb davon gilt einfach "größer=besser". Ein (zu) kleiner TV hilft allerdings vielleicht die miese Grafik auf der Konsole zu ertragen da sie in der Entfernung weniger auffällt.


----------



## hambam (19. September 2013)

Ja klar, damit ich nur Bildschirm sehe  Ich denke für den Abstand sind 32-37 Zoll vollkommen ausreichend. Ich möchte kein Vermögen ausgeben und bin jetzt nicht so der Typ der soviel Wert auf eine supertolles Bild legt. Klar, das Bild sollte schon gut sein, aber das Preis Leistungsverhältnis sollte auch stimmen...


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2013)

> Ja klar, damit ich nur Bildschirm sehe


 
Das ist das Ziel, man sollte ja möglichst in das Spiel bzw. den Film eintauchen.

Die meisten Filme sind übrigens nach der THX-Norm auf einen Sitzabstand=Diagonale*1,19 optimiert. Bei 2m Sitzabstand entspricht das einer Diagonale von 168cm bzw. 66", bei 2,5m wären das 210cm oder 83" (was in einem akzeptablen Preisrahmen fast nur mit einem Beamer möglich ist).


----------



## hambam (19. September 2013)

Find ich quatsch. Ich bin Ottonormalverbraucher und brauch so ein Riesending nicht. Aus praktischer Erfahrung finde ich das die Zollgröße genügt!
Meine Frage war ja auch ob die Geräte die ich im ersten Post angegeben hab was taugen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. September 2013)

Hier hast du eine einfache Übersicht, was so "empfohlen" wird. Ich habe auch einen popligen 32" im Zimmer und sitze fast 3m weg und mir tut es der Sache, also Fernsehgucken, keinen Abriss. Im Gegenteil, ich mag es sogar nicht so dicht davor zu sitzen.

Was du vllt. noch in deine Konfiguration einbringen solltest wäre DLNA. Das ist echt ein feines Spielzeug und falls du mal rum experimentieren willst mit streamen übern PC, ist das eine feine Sache. 

Mitn Inputlag ist das immer so eine Sache, einer merkts, der andere nicht. Da musst du schon gezielt nach Modellen suchen mit wenig Inputlag. Ansonsten einfach die Chipliste und für dein Budget das beste raus suchen. Die Liste ist auch die einzige, die wirklich halbwegs brauchbar ist von Chip 

Ich wäre ja immer noch dafür, das alle PCGH mal ihre Flats auf Downsampling-Tauglichkeit und Inputlag überprüfen, sodass wir eine Liste erstellen können und Leuten wie dir, einen wirklich guten Rat geben können.

P.S.: Ansonsten wird es mit 400€ echt schwer einen guten zu finden, der wenig Inputlag halt, selbst bei 32".
P.S.S.: Hier ne Liste von Messungen
P.S.S.S: Hier allgemeines zum Thema Inputlag

BTW: Plasmas sollen sich zum Zocken am besten machen, aber da bleibt das mit dem "eingebrannten" Bild, wobei das kaum noch auftritt, wegen diverser Verbesserungen des Schirms. Ach die Vorspiegelungen darf man nicht vergessen bei Plasma.


----------



## hambam (19. September 2013)

Die Liste hab ich auch schon gefunden, danke! Ich denke ich nehm den LG, der hat sehr gute Bewertungen und mehrere schreiben das sie garkeinen Input Lag empfinden. Ist natürlich immer subjektiv aber ich denke das wird schon hinhauen, ansonsten muss ich mich nach einem anderen umsehen...


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man im Heimkino des Jahres 2013 nicht auf rückständiges ordinäres Fernsehen geschweige denn in SD optimieren oder dieses auch nur berücksichtigen. Hochwertige Blu-Rays in 1080p und Spiele am (High-End) PC sind das Referenzmaterial.

Mieses SD/720p/1080i Ausgangsmaterial kann gegebenenfalls durch Interpolation am PC oder via Bildprozessor in Echtzeit hochgerechnet werden um zwar nicht perfekt aber in der Geringen Entfernung wenigstens nicht inakzeptabel pixelig auszusehen, das funktioniert heute schon ganz gut. Zumindest wenn der Inputlag keine Rolle spielt, also bei Filmen/TV.

Es gibt auch keinen Grund warum das ideale Diagonale: Entfernung Verhältnis bei einem TV anders sein sollte als bei einem PC Monitor gleicher Auflösung, denkt mal darüber nach... Ich sitze etwa 60cm von einem Full-HD Monitor mit 60cm Diagonale entfernt und habe keine Probleme damit. Euch geht es vermutlich ähnlich.

Das einen ein zu kleines Bild nicht stört wenn man einfach nichts besseres kennt ist auch kein Wunder. Das ist ja mit vielen Dingen so.

Natürlich kann man bei einem begrenzten Budget keinen beliebig großen TV kaufen aber sehr wohl einen möglichst großen. Für ~400€ sollten sich schon wenigstens 107cm/42" Diagonale ausgehen.


Zwischen dem Inputlag und dem Preis eines TV gibt es praktisch keine Korrelation. Bei billigen TVs kann er durchaus kleiner sein als bei teuren da er vor allem durch Bildverbesserungsverfahren (Zwischenbildberechnung, Overdrive, gegebenenfalls Interpolation der Auflösung und andere) entsteht die vor allem bei teuren TVs vorhanden sind. Eine seriöse Aussage im Bezug auf den Inputlag kann man eigentlich nur durch einen geeigneten Test machen aber gerade bei TVs gibt es nicht viele solche Tests und die Durchführung vieler Tests ist auch fragwürdig sodass sie nur ein grober Richtwert sein können. Bei älteren TVs ist der Inputlag manchmal besser als bei neuen, oft aber auch nicht, das ist also ebenfalls kein brauchbarer Richtwert. Auch der Hersteller ist kein guter Richtwert, bei fast allen Herstellern gibt es Modelle mit geringem Inputlag aber auch schwarze Schafe. Einzig Sonys TVs überzeugen soweit ich weiß durchgehend durch einen wenigstens einigermaßen akzeptablen Lag und komplett ausschaltbare Bildverbesserungsverfahren im "Game Mode". Sie sind aber auch nicht billig.

TVs mit einem im Vergleich zu Gaming-PC Monitoren guten Inputlag von unter 10ms sind übrigens wirklich sehr selten. Um die 30ms (also ~2 Frames bei 60Hz) sind bei einem TV schon "gut" während das bei einem PC Monitor schon als nur eingeschränkt Spieletauglich eingestuft werden würde. Schlechte TVs haben teilweise einen Lag von bis zu etwa 100ms was deutlich spürbar ist selbst wenn man nur am Desktop die Maus bewegt.


----------

